# Circus



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello People, 
I am looking for information about the Italian Circus near City Stars Mall?
Prices, schedules, reviews, anything really. 
I have been given the telephone number and been trying to call this morning, but surprise surprise no one answers the phone, I guess I should be trying after 4pm.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this a visiting Circus?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I think so!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally, yesterday evening I managed to get through the phone number that I was given for reservations! I think I spoke to the Master Clown of the Circus, who was more interested in finding out where I was from and meeting me than to provide information about the circus. 

I think we will give it a miss.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Clowns creep me out!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

THe man I had on the phone for the reservations was certainly creepy. I presume he must have been the chief clown because he was trying to be funny.


----------

